# Tactical Military Watch, what model is it?



## 140357j (May 5, 2011)

Hey guys! I am new to watchuseek, and i just found a picture of a Israeli operator, and i am wondering which watch model this is. If anyone knows, please let me know. Please look at the picture below.









http://www.zahal.org/files/zahalpedia/SF/yamam1.jpg


----------



## Biased&Critical (Sep 16, 2010)

Your poll makes no sense. I won't tell you what the watch is until you fix it.


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

me too i know what watch is this.
one i can tell that the fullface is under armour.come man the ua used by hebrews soldiers? is it so good brand?


----------



## 140357j (May 5, 2011)

Biased&Critical said:


> Your poll makes no sense. I won't tell you what the watch is until you fix it.


 I am very sorry, this is my first time joining any forum, but please tell me what watch he is wearing. If you tell me how to fix it, I most certainly will, but I do not know how. Sorry guys!


----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)

Biased&Critical said:


> Your poll makes no sense. I won't tell you what the watch is until you fix it.


lol

OP, you should eliminate the poll entirely. It's a Suunto most likely


----------



## 140357j (May 5, 2011)

Nocam said:


> lol
> 
> OP, you should eliminate the poll entirely. It's a Suunto most likely


how do i eliminate it? By the way i reposted this properly in the Military and Pilot watch section. Thanks man.


----------



## jlconferido (Mar 24, 2011)

Biased&Critical said:


> Your poll makes no sense. I won't tell you what the watch is until you fix it.


Are we in The Simpsons? Lol.

Kidding aside, I think that watch maybe is a Suunto.


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

First glance, Suunto Vector.
Although I'm missing the cyclops.

So, Suunto Core is my best guess


----------



## 140357j (May 5, 2011)

jlconferido said:


> Are we in The Simpsons? Lol.
> 
> Kidding aside, I think that watch maybe is a Suunto.


Lol. I am not sure, i haven't seen any suunto's that have that orange line on the bezel. I can't figure out which watch it is! I'm thinking it might be a Casio, dunno though.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Adi...


----------



## G Shock (May 28, 2007)

it's Suunto vector the casio don't have that kind of lugs.look carefull the pic.


----------



## 140357j (May 5, 2011)

G Shock said:


> it's Suunto vector the casio don't have that kind of lugs.look carefull the pic.


Ya its definitely either a vector or core. Do you what the orange/red is around the bezel?

Thanks man


----------

